# Browserfenster anpassen und skalieren bzw. fixieren



## ttrenz (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo, Tutorials.de Members,

Ich mache gerade an ner Page rum und sollte wissen wie man ein Browserfenster skaliert und fixiert (also in die Bildschirmmitte und darf nicht verändert werden, in grösse)...ihr wisst sicher wie das geht

ich arbeite zur Zeit an dem Adobe Golive 6, evt. gibt es auch eine automatisierung vom Programm aus...

vielen dank, und bitte nicht löschen auch wenns ein Neuling-Thread ist


----------



## Quaese (25. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Du kannst das Browserfenster in Grösse und Position anpassen. Dass ihm die
resize-Möglichkeit genommen werden kann, ist mir nicht bekannt.

```
function fensterAnpassen(intBreite, intHoehe){
    var intWidth = Math.floor(screen.width/2)-Math.floor(intBreite/2);
    var intHeight = Math.floor(screen.height/2)-Math.floor(intHoehe/2);
    self.resizeTo(intBreite, intHoehe);
    self.moveTo(intWidth, intHeight);
}
```
Um ein 800x600 Pixel grosses Fenster beim Aufruf zu generieren, könnte der Aufruf

&nbsp;&nbsp;<body onload="fensterAnpassen(800, 600)"> 

lauten.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit bieten PopUp-Fenster. Sie werden beispielsweise durch
Betätigen eines Links geöffnet. Ihnen können unveränderliche Grössen zugewiesen
werden.

```
function posPopUp(strURL, intBreite, intHoehe){
    var intWidth = Math.floor(screen.width/2)-Math.floor(intBreite/2);
    var intHeight = Math.floor(screen.height/2)-Math.floor(intHoehe/2);
    hWin = window.open(strURL, "PopUp", "width="+intBreite+", height="+intHoehe+", left="+intWidth+", top="+intHeight+" toolbar=yes, resizable=no");
}
```
Ein solches Fenster könnte mittels

&nbsp;&nbsp;<a onclick="fensterAnpassen(800, 600)" href="#">fenster</a> 

geöffnet werden.
Weitere Eigenschaften zum Anpassen eines PopUps findest Du hier.

Ich hoffe, das bringt Dich weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## ttrenz (28. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort, Quaese...

...ich sehe das du schon sehr gewannt mit der Script-Sprache Javascript bist...ich bin mich schon an der Grenze wenn ich nur mal in den HTML-Quellcode schaue, dh. kannst du mir genauer erklären wie und wo ich dein Script einsetzen soll?

ich habe in meinen jetztigen HTML-Dokument schon ein Javascript: muss ich dein Script in das oder unter das..oder wie einfügen....`?

klar klingt ziemlich blöde...aber ich bin Gestalter...mit codes habe ich nicht viel am Hut :-(


----------



## Quaese (28. Mai 2004)

Hi,

das Script fügst Du am besten unter Deinem Script ein.

```
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
  <!--
  ... Dein Script ...

  function fensterAnpassen(...){
    ...
  }
  function posPopUp(...){
    ...
  }
  -->
</script>
```
Wenn Du nicht beide Funktionen benötigst, lässt Du die überflüssige einfach weg.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## macflac (31. Mai 2004)

*also*

also bei mir bringt er den Fehler in der Zeile, in der der Link der zu öffnenden File steht : "Objekt erwartet"

woran könnte das liegen? Hier der code:

```
<a onclick="popPopUp(800, 600)" href="#">fenster</a><script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
  <!--
 function fensterAnpassen(intBreite, intHoehe){
    var intWidth = Math.floor(screen.width/2)-Math.floor(intBreite/2);
    var intHeight = Math.floor(screen.height/2)-Math.floor(intHoehe/2);
    self.resizeTo(intBreite, intHoehe);
    self.moveTo(intWidth, intHeight);
}  
function posPopUp(strURL, intBreite, intHoehe){
    var intWidth = Math.floor(screen.width/2)-Math.floor(intBreite/2);
    var intHeight = Math.floor(screen.height/2)-Math.floor(intHoehe/2);
    hWin = window.open(/design/index2.html, "PopUp", "width="+intBreite+", height="+intHoehe+", left="+intWidth+", top="+intHeight+" toolbar=yes, resizable=no");
}
  -->
</script>
```

thx für die Hilfe: MacFlac


----------



## Krypthonas (31. Mai 2004)

```
<a onclick="javascript:posPopUp('url','800', '600');" href="#">fenster</a>
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
  <!--
 function fensterAnpassen(intBreite, intHoehe){
    var intWidth = Math.floor(screen.width/2)-Math.floor(intBreite/2);
    var intHeight = Math.floor(screen.height/2)-Math.floor(intHoehe/2);
    self.resizeTo(intBreite, intHoehe);
    self.moveTo(intWidth, intHeight);
}  
function posPopUp(strURL, intBreite, intHoehe){
    var intWidth = Math.floor(screen.width/2)-Math.floor(intBreite/2);
    var intHeight = Math.floor(screen.height/2)-Math.floor(intHoehe/2);
    hWin = window.open("/design/index2.html", "PopUp", "width="+intBreite+", height="+intHoehe+", left="+intWidth+", top="+intHeight+" toolbar=yes, resizable=no");
}
  -->
</script>
```

Könnt ihr nicht wenigstens mal versuchen, wenigstens einen Moment über die Problemstellung nachdenken?

In diesem Sinne

//Smilies deaktiviert


----------



## macflac (31. Mai 2004)

*nope *

sorry, aber das geht net:

Hab Dein Script 1:1 eingebettet - aber läuft net !

Hier der link zum online-file:

http://www.ffwhirschhorn.de/index_NEU2.html


----------



## Quaese (1. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich hab Dir das ganze in den Anhang gepackt ... bei mir funktioniert es so!

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Krypthonas (1. Juni 2004)

Leute die das Tutorials.de Forum besuchen, müssten eigentlich schon aufgefallen sein, dass seit längerer Zeit das Forum *javascript* in *java script* umwandelt.  

Schau in meinem Content nach und füge diese zusammen, dann funktioniert es.

In diesem Sinne


----------

